# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Passing out during blood taking?

## Total Eclipse

Has anyone passed out? I had 12 tubes of blood taken and felt very faint and passed out during it. ._.

----------


## Skippy

12??
yeeeeeah.....i'd think that'd prolly make some pass out.

----------


## L

Yeah, that is a lot of blood....no wonder

----------


## Total Eclipse

Ughh. I just got a call from them.... The hospital clinic (that I got the blood drawn from) are sending me to the ER. My platelets are too low  ::(:  They better not poke me again and make me faint again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:Hug:

----------


## merc

I hope everything is ok.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thanks  :Hug:  -- I'm doing ok, they are taking care of me  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> Ughh. I just got a call from them.... The hospital clinic (that I got the blood drawn from) are sending me to the ER. My platelets are too low  They better not poke me again and make me faint again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







> Thanks  -- I'm doing ok, they are taking care of me



The fainting may be related to the low platelet count.  You need to get them bad boys regenerated and built up, girl!

Fainting can occur with bloodtaking - especially if you are not in the right position (head higher than the body).  You are supposed to by lying flat.  When blood leaves the brain, you get dizzy and then pass out.

----------


## Misssy

sheesh, you poor thing that sucks.... that would freak me out also... I would be thinking   "I hope they leave some blood inside my body"    I guess those blood donation bags have like 500cc or whatever in them. And the vials might have like 10 in each?  so in theory a person can give like maybe 50 vials a week all in theory because I am not a nurse. Still I've never donated blood because I dont like the idea of it and since I never had a blood transfusion myself I don't really feel that I owe the universe anything. 

one time I had really minor surgery and I fainted afterwards while I was in the sitting room waiting to leave.. I just passed right out.   sometimes medical procedures are just kind of stressful

----------

